# Green algae covering leaves



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

That looks like cyanobacteria to me (BGA). You need to ensure you have 2ppm phosphates, good circulation, excellent oxygenation at night (dark periods) and preferably 30ppm CO2.

Based on the photos, id say your light is fine, so I would focus on increasing / confirming correct levels of phosphates, circulation and CO2.

In the meantime, cut off all leaves with BGA on it, use excel (if you don't already) and add some monopotassium phosphate.


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I am dosing EI based on the 20-40 gallon dry dosing measurements. So the tank is getting 1/16 tsp of kh2po4 3xa week. Although i have not been able to find a po4 test kit to measure the ppm. 

Would increasing my po4 dosing before testing have any detrimental effects if the levels are actually in check at 2ppm?

I always thought that bga had more of a slimy look to it, although I could be wrong.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

What does it feel like to touch? Slimy or tough and course?


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

It is a bit slimy but I am assuming that is just the nature of being in an aquarium. The algae itself is a bit coarse to the touch trying to rub it off the leaves, and does not want to budge at all.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Same method applies.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

that looks just like my tank. I'm sick of it. My bamboo shrimp even has it growing on him! I didn't know algae would grow on a shrimp but it sits in the same spot all the time under the filter flow, so it bets plenty of light.

how to add phosphates? My kit told me I had .5 when I checked.

Okeydokey - what is the recommended amount of kh2po4? i am dosing pps


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

schnebbles said:


> that looks just like my tank. I'm sick of it. My bamboo shrimp even has it growing on him! I didn't know algae would grow on a shrimp but it sits in the same spot all the time under the filter flow, so it bets plenty of light.
> 
> how to add phosphates? My kit told me I had .5 when I checked.
> 
> Okeydokey - what is the recommended amount of kh2po4? i am dosing pps


0.5ppm is fine. 

i cant help much with algae ID but i wouldnt be so sure its BGA.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

0.5 is too low imo. I run 2ppm. It needs to 1/10th of the nitrate level ideally.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

the guy says hes doing pps-pro dosing which basically is roughly EI/3. 
im not a fan of pps pro tho because i tend to run out of ferts even with EI if i dont dose for 4-5days. so the more reserve in tank the better to me.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Too much light could be contributer.
Next guess would be inconsistent CO2 delivery and or distribution.
Reducing light intensity would help if it's CO2 issue by reducing demand from plant's.

Bump:


Okedokey said:


> That looks like cyanobacteria to me (BGA). You need to ensure you have 2ppm phosphates, good circulation, excellent oxygenation at night (dark periods) and preferably 30ppm CO2.
> 
> Based on the photos, id say your light is fine, so I would focus on increasing / confirming correct levels of phosphates, circulation and CO2.
> 
> In the meantime, cut off all leaves with BGA on it, use excel (if you don't already) and add some monopotassium phosphate.


 
Based on photo's the light looks fine???:confused1:
PAR values are much more reliable.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I checked my phosphate again (it's been a while but I didn't really think it needed checked often) - and today it was around 2 so I guess it's ok.

I had high nitrates, and did a partial water change then one of those API nitrate/ammonia removal bags and today it's back down to 0 so that should be ok for now. 

I'll try to get pics of the algae. It's on the glass and I clean it off when I do water changes. 

I just switched from EI to PPS in the last week so that shouldn't be an issue either.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

In my experience, it's lighting and or CO2. Reduce lighting, increase co2/flow and you should see new growth with less GSA.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I will star excel 2x a day. I'll turn lights to 7 vs 8 hours for now. Thanks


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd lower the intensity of the lights as well until you get good growth with no algae.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

That's going to be hard. Not sure how. I wish I had a way to just put it up on blocks or something.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

You're using the planted + right? The remote allows for lowering intensity.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Remote? No remote


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry got confused with the Current Freshwater Plus. I guess Finnex doesn't have it. Can you suspend the lights above the tank?


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think my husband is going to go for that. May I can figure a way to raise it on the tank. It's a normal tank with a glass lid.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe something like I just got? $69 on e*ay. I previously had a conduit hanging it bolted to the side of the stand. This is much neater in my opinion.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

That's really nice but it wouldn't fit with my lid. I'll think on an idea like that. What did you search on e?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Searched light 'suspension systems aquarium'

Hope that helps!


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Will look. Thanks!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

wait, question, if the leaves feel rough or slimy, by that you can tell what it is???
if it feels rough - what is it?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

DavidZ said:


> wait, question, if the leaves feel rough or slimy, by that you can tell what it is???
> if it feels rough - what is it?


rough = gsa. soft = bga ..... generally speaking


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I have concluded I have green spot algae.


----------



## supergreeneye (Oct 29, 2011)

i cut out some wood blocks, and mounted the blocks to the tank clips that came with my light. They have worked so far, and the algae isn't getting any worse and i had really bad algae.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Can you post a pic?


----------

